# Need advice



## NuBKiLLa (Aug 4, 2009)

CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E7300 2.66Ghz

Motherboard: Asus P5G5-MX 1333

RAM: 4GB G.Skill (2 x 2GB) 333- slowest one

Hard Drive for OS: 160GB WD Sata 8MB Cache

Video Card: MSI ATI Radeon HD 4830 PCI-E 512MB

the power supply is going to be the 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817703016

i was just wondering i want to over clock my comp what are the maximum modifications i can put in


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Those Cpu's overclock well from what I've read. Someone who uses Intel will be better at advising you on overclocking it. I do know that you want a higher attage PSU. 500w is not enough to run your setup efficently. Those Pci-e cards require a fair amount of power to run properly. You need to be up here. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005 It's Even more important if you plan on overclocking.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

yep you need a higher wattage cpu as for whats the max you can go to, that all depends on your cpu. No CPU is the same in terms of being able to be pushed, yours may overclock well a person with the exact same setup may not be able to go very high. It's all about experimenting.

But you definetly need a better wattage PSU (this is one the most important parts in overclocking) you should go for a good PSU like seasonic or corsair and you should be looking at 650 at a minimum which seems to be whats most advised but I would recommend 700 at a minimum.


----------



## NuBKiLLa (Aug 4, 2009)

hmm alright ill see what i can do about the PSU


----------



## NuBKiLLa (Aug 4, 2009)

Oh one more thing
what does it mean for
FSBRAM 4:5

and also in cpu-z
why is my core speed for core#0 only 1600 mhz and not 2666mhz?


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

First question: don't touch it.
Second question: the CPU auto-throttles to a lower clock speed when not in use.


----------



## NuBKiLLa (Aug 4, 2009)

well honestly i wanna OC and will probably get the 650W power supply if i do

but i heard if you OC your CPU and its not gonna be cool enough with just a stock cpu fan it could burn the mobo but if i get a good PSU will that prevent that?


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

No, a PSU just gives you a stable power supply so that you can overclock with more stability. In order to stop the CPU from overheating you need a new heatsink. The stock heatsink will support a mild overclock, but not a whole lot.


----------



## NuBKiLLa (Aug 4, 2009)

so if i were to OC my 2.66GHz CPU how much would a mild OC be?


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Depends on your multi. I can't find any info on the E7300's multiplier or stock bus speed, so could you go into BIOS and tell us what it says? The higher the multi the more you'll benefit from overclocking. If you have a multi of x6 and increase your FSB by 10MHz that's only a 60MHz (.06GHz) increase, but if your multi is x11 (like mine) then each 10MHz increase to your FSB gives you 110MHz (.11) faster clock speed.

Generally for Core 2 Duo CPUs an FSB increase of 20-30 is considered mild, anything over that and you'll need aftermarket cooling.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

The E7300 is 10x266. Haven't OC'd in that series for a bit, put an E7200 in my father's machine and left it at 3Ghz up from the stock 2.53, had it in mine for a bit, think I ran it around 3.4 or so.
10x300 would give you 3Ghz, and that cpu will run quite comfortably there, with suitable cooling.
However, watch your ram speeds, keep it close to the rated speed.


----------

